# Cheap project: How to make a paper tuner?



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

Any suggestions on a home made paper tuner? I have plenty of pipe and fittings and thought about making one out of pvc with small bungy cords with clips to hold the paper. Any recommendations?


----------



## stiffwindpsr (Dec 22, 2004)

I made one a few years ago out of 2"pvc and it worked great.I used 2 lenghts of 1/4" threaded rod about 24" apart to attach my paper.You can get the threaded rod at any home depot type place pretty cheap and you'll be able to get your paper nice and flat with no wrinkles.I'm not sure bungees will get your paper nice and slick like you need it.You can make a good one for about 20 bucks and it will never wear out or be "outdated" every time some body comes out with something new.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*on the bungee*

I wasnt specific, but I was thinking that I would tie the bungee to a heavy duty metal paper clamp. I am not sure what they are called, but they are black with the chrome arm that you pinch to put paper inside it. Anyway, the paper should be pulled taut by the paper clips and bungee. It sounds good, but I havent tried it yet....


----------



## LarMon (Jan 20, 2005)

Our club has one made with roundstock, and the paper is wrapped a little around either side and held there with wooden clothespins, works good. The roll of paper isn`t stored on it, you have to rip a piece and attach it.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

One thought, if you have the stuff around and it just a every once in a while thing. Is to mount a board or or strip of metal to the top of a camera tripod or something similar. The board would have two rods coming vertically or possible a heavy music rod frame which you could attach a sheet of paper too. You could use paper clamps to hold the paper tight. If you are a decent shoot 8-1/2 x 11 would be enough or I would problably want too use 11" x 17". :smile:


----------



## ubetcha (Jan 22, 2005)

bowhunter0916, If you go to edersbow.com and click on equiuptment,tuning and shooting you will find a post I had about this same thing.there is a link posted by Bear402 tha should take you to a article on building at paper target stand
ubetcha


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

I got one CHEAP that works fine. Take an empty beer case, or other box, cut most of the top and bottom off, leave enough so it stands without collapsing.

Tape the paper across the opening, place infront of the target, now shoot.

Works in a pinch.!


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

Bob H in NH said:


> I got one CHEAP that works fine. Take an empty beer case, or other box, cut most of the top and bottom off, leave enough so it stands without collapsing.
> 
> Tape the paper across the opening, place infront of the target, now shoot.
> 
> Works in a pinch.!


Genious!!! I have lots of empty beer boxes around. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*paper tuner!!!*

I made mine out of pvc pipe's, went to the local office supply place, and got a roll of construction paper, and then made the paper tuning rig just like what you see on some of the on-line order places. I cann't believe that they sell them things for over $100 bucks, made mine for less than $20.


----------



## ktrazz (Apr 24, 2005)

I've tried the metal clip and rubber band thing. It works but not the best. The paper likes to twist and turn on you and the Binder clips don't hold the paper tight enough.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I whipped one up with scrap treated 2x4's. I use newspaper and made the width of the rack a couple inches narrower than the paper. I use thumb tacks to hold the paper.

It's easily dragged in front of the target bag and then stored outside behind the shed. It's right at nine years old now.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

I recently taped some xmas wrap across a doorway in my basement and it worked quite well. I am getting started on that beer box idea - only 23 more to go :beer:


----------



## CWDHUNTER (Jan 26, 2003)

Go to menards or home depot and buy a 36" wood screen door. ($16) and cut the screen out of it. Take some old 2x4's and use them for the legs. At home depot I found 36" x140' brown paper on a roll for only $8. Then at target I found 5 plastic alligator type clamps for only $1...bought 2 packs...10 total and used tham to attach the paper too the screen...works perfect, lots of room to shoot and looks great.


----------



## stiffwindpsr (Dec 22, 2004)

The beer case box is a goodun!I figure I'll just use a 12pack box since I'm such a hell of a shot :beer:


----------



## ubetcha (Jan 22, 2005)

How can you tell how good your shooting is after you finished empting the beer case to make the paper stand.After the sides of the case is shot out you have to start all over trying to empty another case


----------



## atlasmlc (Nov 2, 2002)

I just finished getting my box for the tuning rack. Now if the world will hold still for a little bit, I'll try it out....


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

A few pieces of 1x3 strapping, glue/screws, broken broom handle, freezer paper and thumb tacks-whala! Use what you got, as long as it holds the paper.


----------



## WiscTrav (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree. I've got a 2x6 about 14-16 inches long. Drilled two holes into the 6 inch side of the 2x6. Take 2 old arrows with fletching removed and stick them in the drilled holes. My holes are almost the exact size of the arrows. Arrows slide in with a little resistance. Take newspaper and string it between the arrows. Hold in place with clothes pins. It cost me $0, it's all stuff I had around the house.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*paper tuner*

try this I have a tuner ite made from a 2x2 24 inches long 2 3/8th inch dowel rods. drill a 3/8th inch hole at each end of the 2x2 glue in the 3/8th inch dowel rods. at the bottom of the 2x2 in the center buy a 1/4 by 20 threaded insert and drill a hole slightly smaller than the insert tap or press it into the hole. 4 wooden clothes pins mount this on a camera tripod most have 1/4 x 20 threads. stretch a piece of news paper between the rods ( dowel rods) cost less than 5.00 dollars have used this for over 10 years works great


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Paper Tunner*

I made mine from an old bicycle we had laying around. Took off the front wheel (26" mountain bike). Removed all the spokes with wire cutter so all we had left was the rim. Took a old broom stick and cut it about 5' tall (I am 6'2"). Sharpened one end of the stick and made the other flat. Took the hole that the tire valve or stem came through the rim and placed a long wood screw through it into the broom handle. Stuck the broom handle into the ground and tapped some paper to it. Works great!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

*tuner*

We took an old window screen and also removed the screen. We hung it with wire and use newspaper and tape. We are able to lift it out of the way by hanging it above a flourescent light. 
Having a cheap A?? paper tuner- priceless


----------



## Lane (Jul 12, 2003)

From Bowsite.com


----------

